#ubuntu-charlas 2011-03-08
<linuxx4> ke pex aki ??
<linuxx4> holaaaa
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-03-05
<kyon> hola hay alguien??
<Ignacio> Hola!
<Ignacio> !hola
<UnixArgal> hoa
<UnixArgal> hola  todos
<UnixArgal> buenos di
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-03-06
<Senza> hola
<Senza> Alguien que esté?
<Senza> porfavor
<Senza> No hay nadie
<Senza> que mal
<Senza> Alguien que sepa de donde puedo encontrar buena info para Fedora 11 de XO 1.5
<Senza> Algunos archivos en Yum
<Senza> o Intalar Jd.sh??
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-03-08
<Atom_> Hola
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-03-09
<signus> hi
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-03-10
 * talueses Buenas noches!
#ubuntu-charlas 2013-03-05
<corbent> hola
<corbent> buen dia
<SergioMeneses> corbent, \o
<corbent> alguien sabe el evento del  9 de Febrero del 2013 a las 16:30 UTC <<--- esto es hora de donde "que pais"
<SergioMeneses> que evento?
<SergioMeneses> tienes link?
<SergioMeneses> utc es un formato estandar de horario
<corbent> como estandar 16:30 es para mi la 4:30 pm hora de colombia
<SergioMeneses> no no
<SergioMeneses> mira http://www.spacearchive.info/utc.htm
<corbent> gracias por el dato
<corbent> hola Sergio usted sabe si Ubuntu tiene sede en Colombia?
<SergioMeneses> corbent, saludos
<SergioMeneses> como asi sede?
#ubuntu-charlas 2013-03-09
<Lehmer> buenas noches
